# VA late season grow



## LilDad (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey folks, 

We’re in Richmond, VA and since legalization takes effect July 2nd and I have zero experience growing can I get some suggestions for a small (1 or 2 plant outdoor-grow) that satisfies the following:

1.  Something I can get a harvest on if germinated at the end of June/beginning of July,
2.  Something that doesn’t stink to high heaven as we live in a neighborhood,
3.  Something that can live outdoors without a great deal of maintenance,
4.  Indica

Any thoughts?


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome dad, I grow indoor and the average harvest time is 9 weeks.  Out door is much longer.  So, can you get something to harvest in VA?  My guess is yes.  I don't know your weather so I can only guess.  Here in Colorado there would be no chance.  Good luck.  Hopefully the East Coast guys will chime in on this one.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 25, 2021)

LilDad said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> We’re in Richmond, VA and since legalization takes effect July 2nd and I have zero experience growing can I get some suggestions for a small (1 or 2 plant outdoor-grow) that satisfies the following:
> 
> ...



I live in Virginia. When the weed flowers it is going to smell unless you use a tent with a charcoal filter. I grow indoors and use Ona Gel if I have to. I seal my grow room very tight then use the gel in the next room. You probably want to grow an auto-flower strain. They are ready for harvest in about 10-11 weeks. You can grow them indoors and outdoors during your time frame. The Indicas are probably easier to grow then a Sativa like a haze. A hybrid is easy to grow too. There are so many of them out there.


----------

